# Barred Owl Getting some Food



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

Barred Owl in the swamp,  love the owl hate the lighting of the swamp.

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





8)


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 9, 2013)

Another great series Matthew!


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 9, 2013)

Mathew, great shots.  

WesternGuy


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 9, 2013)

#6 is my favorite, followed by #1. but they're all great!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 9, 2013)

#6:  OK, you want a funny face, here's a funny face.  Now stop following me around!


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 9, 2013)

Incredible! I love all the owl captures lately. Great series matthewo.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks all, I was lucky to photograph this owl, and it gave me a decent amount of time. otherwise un eventful, but my first up-close photography opportunity with a barred owl


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2013)

You are my hero!  These are fantastic and I know how hard barred owl's are to shoot.  Just stunning.  A crab huh?  Times must be tough, I can't imagine that would be high up on an owls list..  Love them all but 2 and 6 are over the top.  My only thought is on #5 I would try to darken the red eye a little.  Did you use a beamer or just onboard flash?


----------



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> You are my hero! These are fantastic and I know how hard barred owl's are to shoot. Just stunning. A crab huh? Times must be tough, I can't imagine that would be high up on an owls list.. Love them all but 2 and 6 are over the top. My only thought is on #5 I would try to darken the red eye a little. Did you use a beamer or just onboard flash?



thanks, that means a lot coming from you. I love your work.

yeah better beamer, but it still gives that red eye sometimes even with the high flash bracket, I agree, I didn't work on it enough, should have pulled it down a bit


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 9, 2013)

If I did it right, #6 is nominated for POTM!


----------



## baturn (Apr 9, 2013)

These are amazing. the light in the swamp did not harm at all. Very well done.


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 9, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> If I did it right, #6 is nominated for POTM!



looks good to me, you might want to put a link to this thread in your post, but I don't know if that's a requirement, I just did that in the past.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 9, 2013)

cool, thanks guys


----------



## sm4him (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow, these are amazing, especially #6! 

I have yet to even FIND an owl in the time I've been doing bird photography. I know they're out there, but they hate me.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 10, 2013)

Great set!


----------



## ryanparker (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow! These are exquisite. Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Mully (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice capture..... they are so sharp.


----------

